# Very cold weather noise



## Bwildly (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello, I have a small 1000 sq foot house with a basment, hip roof, and cedar shake wood under my siding. I live in Ohio and this is only our second winter in the house, last winter was pretty mild. I had the roof re-sheeted with new wood and diminsional shingles installed. I also had new vinel siding put on. the roof was compleated at the end of september and the siding about first of december. My attic has about 15" of blown insulation and the walls had blown insulation in them in the spring. Now my question...Last night it got down to -13 fast and wind chills around -30. I started hearing every once in awhile a popping or cracking noise in the front of the house. figured it was just the building materials expanding and contracting as my heat kicked on and off. And what concerned me was I heard a couple  kinda loud popping/cracking noise in the attac from the front side of the house as well. I had my heat kind of high because my children were sick and I was wondering if this could have been just all the newer material expanding and contracting due to the inside being so wam and the outside so cold? It is about -3 right now and I have not heard any noise so far today. sorry about the long post but I wanted to fit in everything. Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 16, 2009)

Material moves, sometimes loudly. I listen to the patio doors to my sunroom pop as soon as the sun comes out. Look around is all you can do.
Hope you don't find anything.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Sometimes the rafter members can actually snap in two or crack, hence the term "rafter snapper."  It's a term referring to a very cold night.  Happens a lot in the north.  On a really cold night in the woods you can hear trees and branches snapping all over the place.

     Josh Jaros (Jaros Bros. Construction)


----------

